# للبيع / سياره ميركوري جران ماركيز ال اس موديل :2008 رقم العرض : 117084‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

سياره ميركوري جران ماركيز ال اس 

موديل :2008

الجير بوكس:اوتوماتيك

رقم العرض : 117084

المسافه المقطوعه 44,320:ميل

الابواب:4

الوقود: بنزين

الماكينه:8سليندر

اللون الخارجي:ابيض

اللون الداخلى:بيج

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:69الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 


























​


----------

